# WHY: 30-day stay in U.S. to retain Social Security payments??



## LaNonna

Arrived in Italy with Elective Residency visa in September. Have not yet tried to change my SSA direct deposit in U.S. bank to my bank here. I need to understand WHY -- the rule that I must spend 30-days-in-a-row in U.S. before end of 6 months here in order to continue benefits.... An expensive and exhausting proposition! Experience, anyone? Have inquired at SSA/Rome but no answer yet.... Thanks for any insights!
LaNonna in Emilia-Romagna


----------



## Bevdeforges

Who told you that you need to spend 30 days in a row in the US? Never heard of that rule, though it may have something to do with your status in Italy. (I.e. you say you have arrived with an Elective Residency visa, but have you processed and received your residence permit yet? That may be the hurdle you need to get past to effect the change in where the benefits are deposited.)

But to have your benefits direct deposited to your bank in Italy, you need to speak to the FBU (which it appears you have already done). Per their website, they are pretty bogged down with queries and so it may take some time to get back to you.


----------



## LaNonna

Bevdeforges said:


> Who told you that you need to spend 30 days in a row in the US? Never heard of that rule, though it may have something to do with your status in Italy. (I.e. you say you have arrived with an Elective Residency visa, but have you processed and received your residence permit yet? That may be the hurdle you need to get past to effect the change in where the benefits are deposited.)
> 
> But to have your benefits direct deposited to your bank in Italy, you need to speak to the FBU (which it appears you have already done). Per their website, they are pretty bogged down with queries and so it may take some time to get back to you.


thank you kindly, Bev! I literally just stumbled on the "rule" online, on SSA, will copy and quote below. My concern is not so much transferring the payments to my Italian bank (not urgent yet) but more that I want to avoid having to leave for 30 days!! Wondered if anyone has either done this, or avoided doing this, etc. Re your remarks: I did not relate the rule to having my Permesso di Soggiorno (which I will get in February) and maybe you're on to something there, .... but I don't see how that would be related to the U.S. 30-day rule as it applies directly to continuing payment from SSA .... Anyway, here is what I found, and it is indeed repeated in the online SSA booklet.... (It feels punitive!) Thanks!

SSA: “Once you have been outside the US for 30 days in a row, you will continue to receive benefits if you stay in the U.S. for 30 days in a row before the end of the sixth calendar month after the date you left.”


----------



## Bevdeforges

Thanks for quoting that. Take a look at the pdf version of the pamphlet here: https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10137.pdf

The various categories described get kind of complicated, but as long as you are a US citizen, that stuff about having to return for 30 days doesn't apply as long as you are receiving SS benefits based on your own work record. But give the Embassy FBU a bit of time to respond and they can probably explain things a bit more clearly.


----------



## LaNonna

Bevdeforges said:


> Thanks for quoting that. Take a look at the pdf version of the pamphlet here: https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10137.pdf
> 
> The various categories described get kind of complicated, but as long as you are a US citizen, that stuff about having to return for 30 days doesn't apply as long as you are receiving SS benefits based on your own work record. But give the Embassy FBU a bit of time to respond and they can probably explain things a bit more clearly.


Thanks again. Have now read that pamphlet several times since first seeing it! My SSA is mine and my late husband's (d. 2012), combined. I suppose FBU can look that up, as they have my # and presumably will figure it out. Meantime, fingers crossed! Merci beaucoup....


----------



## Bevdeforges

Normally, they don't combine SS pensions like that. If you worked on your own account, you get your own pension - unless one-half of your husband's pension is more, in which case that's what you get. But the AARP has a pretty good explanation of the "survivor's benefits" here: Social Security When A Spouse Dies - A Guide To Survivor Benefits
But like you say, the FBU will have access to all those records and can sort out the transfer of the direct payment to your Italian bank.


----------

